# Box 33 of HCFA



## stlbill511 (Oct 9, 2015)

Should Box 33 of the HCFA be the providers name and individual NPI or can it be the practice name and group NPI?  

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 9, 2015)

33 should be group name and 33a should be the group NPI.


----------

